
Show HN: Standup meetings and data analytics in Slack - alexxtomsk
https://blog.standuply.com/standuply-2-0-intelligent-data-assistant-628ca8c51bf
======
alexxtomsk
We've been working hard to show this version of the Slack bot to you. From now
on you can not only run asynchronous standup meetings but also attach data to
your reports and share it with your team on Slack.

Looking to have your feedback.

